# My Label



## Zoogie (May 30, 2010)

My latest label and hope I did this right  

View attachment Blackberry.pdf


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2010)

Looks great there Zoog!


----------



## Green Mountains (May 30, 2010)

Very nice Zoogie. That's how make mine, four to a sheet in PDF format and let the professionals print em out.

I like the 'touch of red' in the blackberries.

Nice stuff.


----------



## St Allie (May 30, 2010)

really pretty Zoogie,


----------



## Zoogie (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys...changed it up a bit made blackberry bold and 2 lines under smaller it looked better.. now ready for printer


----------



## Runningwolf (May 30, 2010)

Zoogie, very clean looking and classy. I love it.


----------



## Dufresne11 (May 30, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Noontime (Jun 14, 2010)

Clean and elegant...very nice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2010)

and I like it too.

I add the s.g. number somewhere small on my labels. I frequently will have two or three different s.g. batches. My wife prefers dry while others like a sweeter wine. This helps me to keep track better.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 14, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> and I like it too.
> 
> I add the s.g. number somewhere small on my labels. I frequently will have two or three different s.g. batches. My wife prefers dry while others like a sweeter wine. This helps me to keep track better.



thats a good idea, never thought of that. 

The label looks very nice!


----------

